# ebay



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I won this on ebay. $20. It has a 3.5 cutting depth. The thing is clean and sharp.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice. 

Do many of your houses have metal framing?


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow you lucky bas***d. That's a steal!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I just picked up an A32 torch tip for about $50 just the other day. 









Paul


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

The house in punta gorda is. But we do a lot of commercial too.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I showed my boss it today and he asked if it burnt my hands when i picked it up. I said that was the first thing that crossed my mind for that price.

holy crap,an a32? That should suck the b tank dry in a couple minutes. My helper burnt my a14 up after me warning him to turn it up, 5 times.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I showed my boss it today and he asked if it burnt my hands when i picked it up. I said that was the first thing that crossed my mind for that price.
> 
> holy crap,an a32? That should suck the b tank dry in a couple minutes. My helper burnt my a14 up after me warning him to turn it up, 5 times.


Hardheaded, mine did the same thing a few weeks back. I give him the MAPP gas bottle and tell him good luck.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Hardheaded, mine did the same thing a few weeks back. I give him the MAPP gas bottle and tell him good luck.


 
same guy blew up 20 2 inch screw in test balls and 3 3 inch screw in test balls. 4 guys told him he was over inflating, didnt listen.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> holy crap,an a32? That should suck the b tank dry in a couple minutes. My helper burnt my a14 up after me warning him to turn it up, 5 times.


 
Yeah, it's a big boy for sure. I'll probably use it once every 2 years but I'll be happy to have it when I need it. 





Paul


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Yeah, it's a big boy for sure. I'll probably use it once every 2 years but I'll be happy to have it when I need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
2.5" is the biggest I've soldered and my a14 worked fine. Couldn't imagine what size you'll need an a32 for.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

house plumber said:


> 2.5" is the biggest I've soldered and my a14 worked fine. Couldn't imagine what size you'll need an a32 for.


Had to Sil-fos 2 4" Male assorted and 2 4"X2" red coups not two long ago and I had to use 2 a32's to get it hot all the way round and keep it hot all the way round...

Fashioned a tool to make that happen, think I posted it already...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I have a ga 32. Made by goss. I love it used it today to sweat a 3 in brass companion flange. Heats up fast and the whole fitting takes all in one pass. I also use it to sil floss any 1 1/2 or bigger. Makes quick work of it. But I know not every plumber needs one. That's my 2cents


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

house plumber said:


> same guy blew up 20 2 inch screw in test balls and 3 3 inch screw in test balls. 4 guys told him he was over inflating, didnt listen.


Sometimes I just want to beat the hell out of them but I know I was there too before. But I at least took advice and used it.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If someone is using your tools, it's not advice, it's an order.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I love my #32 tip great for doing repairs on 3" & 4" when there is still water in the lines it's wicked. We have a few jobs we can't use the propress when that's the case it makes a big job quick.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you got a deal*



house plumber said:


> I won this on ebay. $20. It has a 3.5 cutting depth. The thing is clean and sharp.
> 
> View attachment 10501


tha t is a real good price, I think I have one that I paid $189 for way back in 1990 . It was for a commercial job we were cutting holes through a bunch of metal studs...

 now is sitting in the shop somewhere..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> tha t is a real good price, I think I have one that I paid $189 for way back in 1990 . It was for a commercial job we were cutting holes through a bunch of metal studs...
> 
> now is sitting in the shop somewhere..


I think I saw a new one on ebay for $189. A buy it now price.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*when you just have to have it*

:yes:


house plumber said:


> I think I saw a new one on ebay for $189. A buy it now price.


I paid fulll price at a electrical supply house..
its something I think we absolutely had to have for just one job way back then, and since then we have pulled it out of mothballs on rare occasion ever since ... 

I would not need it ever again unless 
I sold it off on e-bay....

I swore off commercial work after that job.:yes:


----------

